# Retired (CC Welcome)



## MBasile (Jul 21, 2009)

Camera:	Sony DSLR-A700
Exposure:	0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture:	f/7.1
Focal Length:	50 mm
Exposure:	-0.17
ISO Speed:	100
Flash: Off camera to the left, sun was setting to the right

I think it might have looked better if I got a little bit deeper DOF.


----------

